# Big fish eat big baits....



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Had a 13.5 lb channel in the live well last weekend for a tourney at St Marys and as always we periodically check the fish to make sure all are doing well and I opened the lid and saw a floater in the murky water, I thought " oh no!!!" anyways the big channel regurgitated up this 10.5" Shad....Food for thought next time out guys...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Also notice the shad is barely digested meaning it just ate it and then ate our pretty big cut shad offering.

Salmonid


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Thx, great info!! Lets see the channel cat sounds like a nice fish! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

it was the one on the left which still has a big gut and we still won after loosing at least 1/2 lb from this...










Salmonid


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice y'all did well. Congrats on the win !!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Had the same thing happen to me at the last tourney I fished. But it cost me big fish. Still got the win tho so I couldn't be too disappointed.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice win! Do you guys use big baits from the start and target big fish from the get go or get your limit first and then switch over to targeting big fish? I've debated this myself in some tourneys and usually use 1 pole smaller cut and 1 pole big bait until I get my limit.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

We base bait and hook size to the average sized fish we are targeting, based on this lake, we cater the bait toward the bigger sized fish so in this case we knew we needed 5+ lber as a minimum so we used medium to bigger baits but nothing like a 10.5" whole shad, LOL

In other lakes like CJ Brown for example where the "big" fish might be only 3 lbs, we downscale hooks and bait size. 

Salmonid


----------



## HeerKittyky (May 23, 2011)

Great info, Salmonid. Congrats to you and Ryan on the win! Was that the invitational or was that the final regular season tourney? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats on the win. 13lbs is a beast of a channel cat. Ive caught a few 7lbers and 8lbers on 7-8" live gills while targeting flathead. Even after a half dozen times or more it still amazes me. A 10 inch shad is just plain crazy.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

HereKitty, it was the end of year Classic Invitational, we also won it last year!

Now Im jonseing for some more lake tourneys....LOL

Salmonid


----------



## HeerKittyky (May 23, 2011)

Good deal...that's a good field of guys, you guys certainly are tuned in winning that tourney two years in a row. 

Jerseys are killer btw.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

This was one of my flathead baits Sunday. Wednesday night we got a 50 pound flathead to eat one of them.


----------

